
My CTO tells me not to use jQuery and terms it “Embarrassing” - fazlerocks
https://hashnode.com/post/its-embarrassing-to-use-jquery-do-you-agree-cjtjwnj7w003hu5s15tvwq657
======
phillipseamore
Why would a "simple landing page" require a complete library like jQuery? No
need for React or Vue either. The few things that would require JS (if any)
should be easily coded from scratch by any competent coder.

------
LinuxBender
Simple landing page? Pre-Compressed Static HTML, Basic CSS, no frameworks, no
JS, no cookies. I would suggest that anything else does not qualify as a
simple landing page.

